# Looking for a gunsmith.



## rebuilt (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a 870 that I would like to get the barrel cut down, bead reinstalled and threaded to accept rem chokes. Anyone got a suggestion?


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

try the guy behind buck and bass on pine forest rd. quick turnaround and prices are fair (dont know his name, i had a barrel tapped for a bead for $12)


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Ellis Fleming is his name. Fleming's Gun Repair.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

Rick Rankin at Lock & Gun on Garden Street does excellent work.


----------



## rebuilt (Sep 19, 2011)

Fleming did some work on a friends 3030 that the magazine tube got crushed on, when he was done you could barely tell. Any one have anything like this done before. It is a vent rim barrel, and the only reason I'm thinkin of doing this is because i have two vent rim barrels. I also prefer the look of these over say thr mossburg barrel


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Not sure where you live but I was driving down the road (I believe it is Galiver Cutoff) between Baker, Florida and Hwy. 90 and saw a sign for a gunsmith. If you turn let off Hwy. 90, on that Cut Off headed to Baker it is on the right, just across the railroad tracks.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Plus 1 for Rick Rankin


----------

